# Duck Hunting Dog Vests???



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

Going to Arkansas in late December to Duck hunt. I am considering buying vest for my two labs. I understand that it can be cold...

Two questions:
1) Do the dogs need vests?
2) If so, suggesstions about which brand to buy - I have looked at Avery and Drake...

Thanks!


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Do they NEED them, most probably not, but I always put one on mine for two reasons. They camo in better and the vest themselves have some bouyancy. I Hunt big water and feel safer both from the Temp aspect but also if they were to get into trouble the little extra bouyancy might give me time to get out there and help. 

If you can find the ones, I forgot which brand, with a ZIPPER on the back and a handle to help pull them in the boat on the back along with some extra floatation I would get it. I have seen VELCRO vests come off, kinda embarrasing to have to send the dog back after its vest ;-) But the velcro can gget weeds seeds in it or just plain wear out.

Most importantly though, make sure the VEST FITS RIGHT, and don't be afraid to trim it some to make it fit better


----------



## frogs97 (Sep 10, 2007)

limiman12 said:


> Do they NEED them, most probably not, but I always put one on mine for two reasons. They camo in better and the vest themselves have some bouyancy. I Hunt big water and feel safer both from the Temp aspect but also if they were to get into trouble the little extra bouyancy might give me time to get out there and help.
> 
> If you can find the ones, I forgot which brand, with a ZIPPER on the back and a handle to help pull them in the boat on the back along with some extra floatation I would get it. I have seen VELCRO vests come off, kinda embarrasing to have to send the dog back after its vest ;-) But the velcro can gget weeds seeds in it or just plain wear out.
> 
> Most importantly though, make sure the VEST FITS RIGHT, and don't be afraid to trim it some to make it fit better


 
I believe those are Avery vests. Trying to decide right now between those and the Cabela's ones.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

Go with the avery boaters vest a little it more expensive but worth the price 5mm neopreme and floatation with handles the best buy ever plus the protection it provides...


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Ditto on the importance of fit! And I'll add that calories not expended keeping warm are available for other work, and that the extra mesh of whatever it is on "armored" versions really does afford great puncture protection. My armored Cabela's has several gouges above the armored section but not a scratch in that protected bottom half that's taking the real beating.

But having owned both Avery and Cabela's vests, I much prefer Cabela's wide Velcro fastener over zippers, and see trying to use a handle to help a large dog into the boat as more disadvantage than advantage. (Easier on man and beast to pull the dog's front legs over the side by lifting on the nap of its neck and then let it lever itself into the boat with the back of its head against that hand than to hoist on the vest.) Though I can see where a handle might be useful if one is in the water with the dog and helping it up onto a stand.

My Cabela's Velcro fastened vest has made it through four seasons in some pretty funky habitat without pulling off:










But I'd think the fact that Velcro would likely be easier for a dog hung on a staub to pull open than a zipper is just another plus to add to the ease of putting one on and taking it off with cold hands and the adjustability afforded by the wide Velcro strip. Might look like the vest pictured above is coming undone, but that's actually just the overlap created by using a vest originally fitted to a dog that was 10 or 12lbs larger. Even with only half(?) of the Velcro's width fastened, floating "black dirt" that can hold an airboat doesn't pull it off.


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Any other brands that are good? What about Drake?


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

I will agree that the velcro does allow some adjustability, but I must have more nimble fingers cause I don't have trouble getting the zipper done. I can see how it woul dbe a problem, of course the vest goes on in the house for my dogs. 

Agree that pulling on a dogs head to help them in the boat, but the zipper is the real reason I got it, and the handle has just come in handy a time or two.

Ditto on the armor on the chest.

Like I said though I much prefer the zipper


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Jan 22, 2008)

Did my invitation get lost in the mail? Your welcome to use mine if you don't want to buy 2.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

I think vests are a good idea for several reasons. I have two Avery vests for my Sadie...one is 3mm thick and the other 5mm thick with the little extra flotation added to the sides. When we hunt Montana waterfowl, she almost always wears the 5mm because the water is so cold, it also gives her good chest and under-body protection protection, I like the little bit of extra flotation on those long retrieves, and the camo helps hide my black dog!  I also like the combination zipper and velcro closure. I'm still not convinced about the "handles" on the boater-style if you don't hunt from a boat...I'd be a little concerned about stuff getting caught in the holes, but my friend I hunt with in Montana really likes that style.


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

Mike, I thought you were in??? What size are they???


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Jan 22, 2008)

The one I have is the Cabelas velcro style. I think it would fit Jazz because its tight on Bear. Get one soon to train some in it. Bear still won't wear it. When I put it on he doesn't move except when he jumps in the air and lands on his back. Wish you were here for opening day!


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

In a moment of desperation last year before the first cold snap and after the old vest had gotten one too many snags in it to be much good, I bought a Velcroe style one becasue it was the only one at teh store I was at that fit him....

Yesterday while hunting he caught it in a brush pile and came back without it, we had to go find it....

So yes they will come off....


----------



## joshfcb (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't really mean to hijack this thread, but I am dealing with fit on the vest now. I measured my dog and bought the Avery boaters vest in 2xl. The body seems to fit good but the neck seems too big. Should it fit snug on the body, legs, and neck or is 2 out of 3 good?


----------



## marcj33 (Nov 14, 2008)

im new to this as well and after some advice from those who werent went with the avery boaters vest and have been well pleased. I have no trouble with the zipper.

the neck is a little open while the chest fits my pup well.

I'd recommend the avery; but have no experience with another brand to offer a comparison.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Wouldn't go without my Avery vests in cold weather. Dogs love em, keeps em comfy, since they help keep the dog afloat the dogs don't tend to tire as easily. I am much more comfortable letting my dog stay after a diver when he has a vest on than if he doesn't.

Kris


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Mike Kennedy said:


> The one I have is the Cabelas velcro style. I think it would fit Jazz because its tight on Bear. Get one soon to train some in it. Bear still won't wear it. When I put it on he doesn't move except when he jumps in the air and lands on his back. Wish you were here for opening day!


Opening day? Did my invitation get lost in the mail?


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

I prefer a vest with a zipper, put a new velcro one on a dog that went into the woods and returned without it, being camo we could not find it, she only had it one day. 

Also with any vest made of the stiffer neoprene be sure to check the fit under the arm pits, my friends dog vest fit her snugly and before we noticed it had rubbed her completely raw, a simple trim in that area would have saved her a lot of discomfort.


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

First duck hunt I went on with an avid duck & goose hunter gave me both the reasons I've already heard. Keeping the dog from losing as much body heat, & protecting from limbs & debris.

I haven't bought one yet as my pups 11 months & I'm waiting for him to finish growing.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Kris Hunt said:


> Wouldn't go without my Avery vests in cold weather. Dogs love em, keeps em comfy, since they help keep the dog afloat the dogs don't tend to tire as easily. I am much more comfortable letting my dog stay after a diver when he has a vest on than if he doesn't.
> 
> Kris


Amen to that!


----------



## ZMan079 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have two of them, One is reversible (Orange/Old School Camo) and an Avery. The Avery sees to fit well and so far does not need any trimming. 

I use the reverible on the orange for upland hunting as a protector vest, the first time he wore it out he rubbed under the arm pits, so I trimed it up. My question is do you need to trim it back for males, or do you leave it so it covers his parts?? Sine I use this one for Upland I can see the benefit of not trimming it, but it makes it hard for when he has to pee.


----------



## MooseMT (Oct 14, 2009)

Trim it, he will appreciate it, so will you when he doesn't smell like urine. 

But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I have an Armored 5mm vest from Cabelas and love it. I got the one with the flotation pods. It's going on it's 4th season now and showing very little wear. Very easy to trim to fit and the wide velcro helps with adjustability. My dog wears his vest from the beginning of the season til the end. When it's warm the vest is mainly for protection from briars and underwater sticks that could cause puncture wounds. When its cold it does that and keeps him warm.


----------



## sailor (Dec 29, 2009)

If you decided to use a vest, get it NOW so they can get used to wearing it around the yard/house. I put one on Sailor when it's real cold and I know he will be standing in the water for extended periods of time. He hates putting it on, but forgets about it once we start hunting. Also, he is an indoor dog at night in Florida so he's more used to A/C then frigid temps.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

joshfcb said:


> I don't really mean to hijack this thread, but I am dealing with fit on the vest now. I measured my dog and bought the Avery boaters vest in 2xl. The body seems to fit good but the neck seems too big. Should it fit snug on the body, legs, and neck or is 2 out of 3 good?


mine does the same thing and i was wondering the same thing to can anyone help???


----------



## Hunter's W (Jun 19, 2020)

Here's a post comparing some of the top dog vests out there. I also talk about what to look for in a vest, and the importance of neoprene and added protection for your dog. 

https://hunterswholesale.net/blogs/news/best-dog-vest-for-waterfowl-hunting


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

The last post before yours was 2009??? I am pretty sure they got their dog a vest by now.


----------



## Zach Fisher (Jan 16, 2015)

Since this essentially a bump I'll add this..

https://coloradokayak.com/products/...Ru3TBAteuL58oPsNnHsBkRmeY6x21LjRoCbZgQAvD_BwE

You can adjust the fit by cutting and gluing with this stuff. You apply some cement to both pieces to be joined and let it get a little tacky. Add some more and hold the two pieces together. It sort of melts the neoprene together. It's a permanent fix.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Why would one have a vest in the first place if you aren't hunting flooded timber?

I hunt big water (Divers) that in late october will have ice, would my dog be a candidate?


----------



## Kurtr1979 (Jun 22, 2020)

To help keep them warm and adds some flotation which would be good in big water. Hunting fields it also keeps them from getting stabbed with harvest corn or other stuff.


----------



## O.clarki (Feb 7, 2012)

Handles can get hung up and be a very bad situation especially with current. Big drowning hazard...


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, I generally do not respond to an obvious advertisement.....especially, on an 
eleven year old bumped thread.









This "one" lasted many years.


----------



## jjbuckley (Sep 19, 2019)

I have 2 Cabela neoprene vest with zippers that are 25 years old and in great condition. I use them on big and small bodies of water and in the field. My dogs are dry under the vest after hunting. I just bought a Cabelas floatation vest for my 11 year old so she can continue to swim safely. She still wants to duck hunt.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

twmoore said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Any other brands that are good? What about Drake?


mudriver dog vest are great can get them on gundog supply. the new mommarsh is pretty sweet.


----------

